# Hurst Wheels



## 1967GTO RagTop (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a matching set of 4 1965 Hurst Wheels. They are a rare type...called "smoothies" they don't have the ridge or indentation on the spokes like original style rims do. Anyone have any idea how much they are worth? I have the trim rings and center caps.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I replied on your other post.


----------

